# Mont Sainte Anne, Quebec



## Ironwood (Nov 3, 2012)

Haven't skied Mt. Ste. Anne and Le Massif in years and keen to get back this winter to ski both hills.  Looking at two RCI exchanges that share the same complex in Beaupre near the base of Mt. Ste. Anne.  Does anyone know the difference between Chalets La Falaise (#2122) and Club Vacances Toutes-Saisons (#2621) and is there one complex that would be preferred. The reviews I could find are mostly a couple of years old and suggesting then that the units were dated.  I know from experience most ski resort TS condos are not top class or Gold Crown standard, but as long as we have a clean comfortable unit with wifi, on a ski trip, I'll be content.


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, since my earlier querry hasn't drawn much interest, let me post what I have learned from poking around different travel sites including TA.  Both resorts share the same multi area complex, and are of average standard within RCI.  A few comments suggested their units were dated and in need of upgrade.   Club Vacances Toutes-Saisons is half way through a 3 year condo unit renovation whereas Chalets La Falaise evidently has not yet undertaken an upgrade.  Sounds to me like it is standard ski country fare, and Club Vacances is the better bet as long as you get an upgraded unit.


----------



## Travelclam (Nov 8, 2012)

Ironwood said:


> Well, since my earlier querry hasn't drawn much interest, let me post what I have learned from poking around different travel sites including TA.  Both resorts share the same multi area complex, and are of average standard within RCI.  A few comments suggested their units were dated and in need of upgrade.   Club Vacances Toutes-Saisons is half way through a 3 year condo unit renovation whereas Chalets La Falaise evidently has not yet undertaken an upgrade.  Sounds to me like it is standard ski country fare, and Club Vacances is the better bet as long as you get an upgraded unit.



Glad you did the research for us.  I was looking at using a bonus week at Club Vacances Toutes Saisons so I will make sure to check what unit to ask for. 

thx.


----------



## andex (Nov 8, 2012)

Stayed there in February, it was ok like a plain apartment.  I would go back! Units were well stocked. Can't use firewood, must use bio logs! About 1-2 km from mont st Anne


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 9, 2012)

Andex...haven't booked yet, but considering as we would like to ski Mt. Ste. Anne this winter where we haven't been for years.  Is there anything else we should know about the units....were you at Club Vacances or Chalets La Falaise?  Is wifi highspeed and free?


----------



## andex (Nov 10, 2012)

I found their set up a bit confusing. They are all part of the same complex but have different names? The falise might be the section that is built off stilts in the hills overlooking the St-Lawrence River. We were at club Vacance. WIFI was extra. It was Great for a ski resort but far from a 5* units are a clean and spacious but a bit plain and dated. White melamine cupboards, industrial carpeting, with cushion floor in the kitchen. I was fine with that. I will definitely return when kids are older. Lockers for your ski equipment near the parking lot. One thing I noticed was it was well stocked. Fondue sets, lots of kitchen appliances. We packed are food from home in big blue containers and filled the fridge when we arrived. We brought some nice hardwood to burn in the fireplace but where told it was 50 or 100 fine if we burned anything other than bio logs. They sell them for 4-5 a log, cheaper to pick up a case at walmart or Costco next time you see them on sale. 
hope this helps?


----------



## andex (Nov 10, 2012)

FWIW....consider a stop at 4 seasons ice hotel. Very impressive. 

http://www.hoteldeglace-canada.com/images.php?action=visite

We went during the carnival de quebec. 
http://www.carnaval.qc.ca/en

If time permits consider a trip to village val cartier. On our must do on our next trip! 
http://www.valcartier.com/glissades-d-hiver/en/attractions/himalaya/


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 11, 2012)

Andex...thanks for the information, we've just booked Club Vacances in February.  We know Quebec City fairly well, and drove there only a month ago for a couple of days, but haven't skied St. Anne or Le Massif in 8/9 years and want to get back again.  If you ever look at RCI options at Mt. Tremblant where we ski almost every winter, I would suggest you avoid Privilege Mt. Tremblant - Village, consider Privilege Mt. Tremblant - Voliere as a last resort, but grab anything Intrawest if it becomes available.  Both Privilege places are basic ski fare accomodation, but Intrawest can stand with some of the nicer places in the village at the base of the hill. They want $50 per stay for wifi at both Privilege resorts at Tremblant, but wifi is free at Intrawest as it should be anywhere these days.


----------



## andex (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Skiing mont tremblant is on our bucket list!! just not in the next two years. Too many trips on the horizon. Preety rough this timeshare stuff! So many nice destination and not enough time!


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 18, 2013)

The two of us have just returned from our week at Club Vacances Toutes Saisons, Mt. Ste Anne Quebec which I thought I would comment on.  The complex is located near the base of Mt Ste. Anne, but too far to walk over...you need to drive and park to ski as there is no shuttle making the rounds of the resorts like at Mt. Tremblant, which we knew of before arriving.  We had a one bedroom condo on the top level up two long flights of stairs which were icy and a chore to get all the gear up, but once there, we had a fabulous view of the ski hill and a glimpse of the mighty St. Laurence river.  The unit was fairly small, with odd angles and a tiny bathroom with virtually no counter space.  The complex has been undergoing a 3 year retrofit and we had asked for a newly refurbished unit.  Everything was new, which was a real bonus! New quality appliances, furniture, two flat screen TV's, and the mini kitchen was well stocked, but the bedding and towels could have been better quality.  Service was friendly and helpful, except for a mixup in tabulating the extra fees for utilities and internet we knew of before arriving.  Not very apologetic for wrong adds, so check your tab carefully on checkout!  We are both bilingual so language was never an issue. Overall we had a pleasant stay.


----------

